# aortic valve replacement



## niana (Sep 21, 2011)

Pt dx with aortic stenosis due to radiation. Pt had aortic valve replacement. Do I still code the 424.1 for aortic valve stenosis?


----------



## dearvinh (Sep 21, 2011)

No.  We can't code 424.1 after aortic valve replacement.


----------



## drsnpatil (Sep 22, 2011)

*Icd coding*



niana said:


> Pt dx with aortic stenosis due to radiation. Pt had aortic valve replacement. Do I still code the 424.1 for aortic valve stenosis?



ICD codes should be 996.02, 990 and v43.3.

Others also share there views.


----------

